# 9/23/11 **Spoliers**



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian is losing again. Great.

And why is he asking help from The Great Khali. Isn't he a face and Christian a heel?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, my God, if Christian beats Henry tonight and faces Orton at HIAC to end this feud, I'm gonna laugh SO FUCKING LOUD. Henry vs Orton does not have enough build for HIAC, whereas Christian vs Orton does, so I'd say there's a VERY miniscule chance he MIGHT squeak by, but I doubt it. 

I expect Henry to retain, or else there'll be some kind of inconclusive ending which leads to a 3 way, so Mark Henry can beat Christian at HIAC and protect Orton, before he moves on to Sheamus.

And Barrett won? Fuck, first time for everything....


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And Barrett won? Fuck, first time for everything....


I hope the feud between the two continues for a while.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

^Barrett beat Daniel Bryan at Summerfest.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

if christian wins Ima jizz in my pants so hard, unfortunately I doubt that.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

HeliWolf said:


> ^Barrett beat Daniel Bryan at *Summerfest*.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rezze said:


> I hope the feud between the two continues for a while.


Why would you want him to feud with a guy with no future? I want to see him do something meaningful.

I know because it's Barrett, that's too much to ask from WWE, but still.



> ^Barrett beat Daniel Bryan at Summerfest.


I know that, the point is, it RARELY happens. The guy has been reduced to a fucking jobber, which is also the only people he can beat, as evidenced by his only recent wins.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Going off the Great Khali comment, now Christian asks Zeke for help? Did Christian finally turn face or are all the lumberjacks face?


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it even for the title lmao?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would you want him to feud with a guy with no future? I want to see him do something meaningful.
> 
> I know because it's Barrett, that's too much to ask from WWE, but still.


Because I am a fan of both of them


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rezze said:


> I hope the feud between the two continues for a while.


A Barrett/Gabriel feud could be very interesting.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh man I don't know what to think. I will MTFO if Christian wins however that is highly unlikely. Even if he wins I am SICK AND TIRED of these short title reigns on both Raw and Smackdown. 

So far its shaping up to be a good show. Looks like Divas of Doom can win unless they're facing Smelly Kelly. Good grief I just used a Laycool term.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Way Boring won? Good,now maybe some on here will quit crying he never wins a match.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

-Sheamus momentum continues to rise, good job, WWE can’t stop it now. 
-Wow. Wade Barrett actually got a pinfall victory? felt like it’s been years.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Th3DashingOne said:


> Is it even for the title lmao?


The lumberjack match? It has to be...spoilers say the winner will face Randy Orton in HIAC and Orton's invoking his rematch clause.

Wait...if Christian wins tonight (still highly unlikely, hope I'm wrong)...then both Henry and Orton have rematch clauses...someone said it already but triple threat?


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

> This has to be the emptiest WWE TV Taping in years. The ENTIRE side of the arena that the hard camera is shooting from is completely curtained off. Everyone is sitting on the side opposite the camera


LOL. Is there a picture of this like the last time?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope Christian doesn't get inducted into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rezze said:


> Because I am a fan of both of them


Yeah, but come on. I'm a fan of Wade Barrett and Alex Riley, but would I want to see them feud together. HELL NO. You know why? Because WWE books both of them like shit, and it would mean that neither guy would make any progress because going over the other doesn't matter.



Th3DashingOne said:


> Is it even for the title lmao?


Of course it is, does Randy Orton have the belt? No, so the winner faces Orton at the PPV, and they mentioned on Raw that Orton is using his rematch at HIAC. Therefore, it's a title match.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Barrett beat Justin Gabriel, I wouldn't get to excited no offense.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If its for the title and Christian wins I'll be sooooo happy that the belt is off Mr. Sloth.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

> Way Boring won? Good,now maybe some on here will quit crying he never wins a match.


inb4 Pyro says that he will probably end up losing at the end of the feud.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HeliWolf said:


> ^Barrett beat Daniel Bryan at Summerfest.


What the hell is Summerfest?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus will most likely interfere in the main event, making the match fatal 4 way at Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Xile44 said:


> Barrett beat Justin Gabriel, I wouldn't get to excited no offense.


I wouldn't either, cause Gabriel is a low-carder himself.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Sheamus is so costing Christian the title to further their feud. There is no good reason to take the belt off of Ratings Henry.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Rezze said:


>


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

METTY said:


> What the hell is Summerfest?


Summer Slam !!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny how Christian and Henry are having a fight to see who faces the non champ at the next PPV. Shouldn't it be Orton and Christian fighting for a shot at Henry? 
*
:lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian is gonna get WRECKED. No way what so ever they take the blet off of Henry after the 5 months of build (although, Christian was the last man to pin Henry clean back in June with the unprettier)

Hoping for a shady finish and we get Orton/Henry/Christian/Sheamus in HIAC


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed Christian said THREE time World Heavyweight Champion? Christian has only been champion twice.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny how Christian and Henry are having a fight to see who faces the non champ at the next PPV. Shouldn't it be Orton and Christian fighting for a shot at Henry?
> *
> :lmao


Orton gets a rematch clause so he does not have to contend for it though I can see where your coming from.


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

Mark henry better not lose.

That christian pussy needs to be sent back to TNA.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tree Of WOAH! said:


> Sheamus is so costing Christian the title to further their feud. There is no good reason to take the belt off of Ratings Henry.


There's plenty of good reason. Christian vs Orton has MONTHS of build up, and the fitting finish of the feud should be at HIAC. HIAC's are supposed to be for big feud enders, not just when there's a PPV coming around. Henry is only getting a thank you reign, and if he lost the title in a screwy type of way, it wouldn't hurt him. Not to mention, Orton could get seriously hurt working a HIAC with somebody as stiff as Mark Henry, and Christian would have a far better match.

But, Henry will retain, in all likelyhood.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

No lady croft,Orton is using his rematch clause he has so hes all set for a rematch where Christain isnt.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Id love it if Orton runs in and RKOs Henry and costs him the belt.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What the heck happened with Orton/Rhodes? That's crazy.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Apparently Rhodes bleed like a fuck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. There's blood everywhere.


:lmao :lmao 

So much for Orton "putting Rhodes over". 

This is one time where I'm gonna salute Randy Orton for bringing out the shovel. Cody Rhodes absolutely SUCKS.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

here's to hoping Big Show and or Kane come out as surprise lumberjacks and cost henry the belt


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton going nuts and spinning through somebody making them look like a fool.

What else is new?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Henry will win. Probably take out all the lumberjacks too.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Henry better not lose. 

OH SH- BROGUE KICK! NEW CHAMPION!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

So much for the IC title being reignited. BERRIED.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Barrett beat Justin Gabriel, I wouldn't get to excited no offense.


Well he was part of the team that beat Barrett's team on Raw and he pinned him last week


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

> *Christian talks to Sheamus and gives him a potato as a peace offering, since Irish people love them. He asks Sheamus for help. Sheamus says no problem and bites the potato, then spits it on Christian. He says potatos are from Idaho, not Ireland.


.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Three promo segments from Christian now. Whenever WWE does that much talking for someone, it never is good. Yeah, this isn't ending well for him. He's getting kayfabe injured or fired.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> So much for the IC title being reignited. BERRIED.


orton lost clean to mark henry what were you expecting? for him to lose clean to rhodes too? they needed a way for him to gain back his credibility


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Now we know the Rhodes/Orton match will be HEAVILLY edited.


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's funny how Christian and Henry are having a fight to see who faces the non champ at the next PPV. Shouldn't it be Orton and Christian fighting for a shot at Henry?
> *
> :lmao


actually its right.

Its the wording of the spoiler thats fucked it. 
If you say "Orton will face the winner of this match at HIAC PPV" it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

:lmao at the potato...


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Lmao a potatoe.....Christian is jus promo gold I cant wait to see that


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Christian is gonna get fucked up really bad.

Shame, too. I wish they would have done Orton/Christian HIAC it REALLY deserved to be blown off that way. Didn't have to be for the title. Do Shemaus/Henry for the strap and Christian/Orton in HIAC.

EDIT: A potato? Would have makred HUGE if Christian had given Sheamus a lime.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait... Rhodes bleeding everywhere? The boners of AE marks are rising across the country as such a high rate.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Um...

Yay, Barrett won a match! I mean, yeah, it was only against Justin Gabriel, but it's better than nothing. 



Still a waste of talent though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

They better not edit the blood part.
Nice Job at having the IC Champion get shitted on . Oh well its not like its the end of the world. So now what they totally forgot about the Ted and Cody feud?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Nice Job at having the IC Champion get shitted on . Oh well its not like its the end of the world. So now what they totally forgot about the Ted and Cody feud?


Who is Ted?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Nice Job at having the IC Champion get shitted on . Oh well its not like its the end of the world. So now what they totally forgot about the Ted and Cody feud?


Says Cody won by DQ, how's that being shit on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Beth and Nattie only know how to beat NXT chicks? Sad.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So Beth and Nattie only know how to beat NXT chicks? Sad.


They really need to build up Beth/Natalya more. They should be dominant.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

The Orton/Cody massacre looks great. Blood is always cool to see nowadays. Although i'm sure people will bitch about oton even though he spent the last month making a pile of dogshit look like gold lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Says Cody won by DQ, how's that being shit on?


Its won thing to lose by Dq but Orton destroyed Cody with his own mask, hit him with the bell, hit him with a chair and RKO'd him twice on the announce tables and Cody was bleeding like crazy, if thats not getting owned, I dont know what is. But the bright side is, Cody is 2-1 against Orton. :flip


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

JCrusher said:


> The Orton/Cody massacre looks great. Blood is always cool to see nowadays. Although i'm sure people will bitch about oton even though he spent the last month making a pile of dogshit look like gold lol


It will be edited...


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

so they saved the blood spot for a TV segment just to make the n°1 face look badass??? :lmao this company is just amazing.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Christian still a heel? Heel vs heel match?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> The Orton/Cody massacre looks great. Blood is always cool to see nowadays. Although i'm sure people will bitch about oton even though he spent the last month making a pile of dogshit look like gold lol


This could add well to Cody's disfigured storyline.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I knew thered be people on here saying Orton buried Cody. The story is Orton wennt nuts over losing the title and took it out on someone over it.Not to mention he was showing Henry what to expect from him in the Cell. You Orton haters would moan if he did that to Primo just so you have something to complain about in regards to Orton.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I'm not entirely certain, but in the back of my mind I'm kinda thinking Miz and Truth might appear. Probably not though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Christian still a heel? Heel vs heel match?


I don't think he is. He's asked three faces for help. Unless Christian is supposed to be absolutely crazy, there's no way a face would help him unless he was face.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im thinking they could go with Cody being damaged even more and he complains about how the doctors told him he has to wear his mask even longer and then he goes into his depressed monotone life and continues to feud with Ted while maintaining a mini Orton-Cody feud.


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

lol whats with the potato stuff ?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Seriously, Christian isn't winning.
They've been setting up Christian/Sheamus for weeks now.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Updated:


> *Sin Cara defeated Daniel Bryan. The other Cara came out and nailed the Cara that started the match, then took his place and won.
> 
> *WWE Tag Team champions Air Boom defeated the Usos.
> 
> *Christian tries to get Zack Ryder's help. Ryder gets a phone call from Hugh Jackman and walks off, ignoring Christian.



Nice to see Ryder! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

Henry Better not lose.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian even getting turned down by that jobber Ryder?

Christian is REALLY gonna get murdered out there.

Christ. Why even have this match?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Super cena said:


> lol whats with the potato stuff ?


Christian's bribing the faces for help. Sheamus is Irish. Ireland had the Potato Famine. Hence Potato.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMG BLOOD!!!!

TEH ATTITUDE ERA IZ BACK!!!11111


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Christian even getting turned down by Ryder?
> 
> Christian is REALLY gonna get murdered out there.


And that's the fourth face. Yeah, Christian is either not going to do it or he's getting beat bad.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected] complaining about rhodes yeah orton did all that to him but fact of the matter is he beat orton last week so he still has something to brag about


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

Ryder is a waste of Tv Time.

Santino is a better comedy character than ryder.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

rkomarkorton said:


> [email protected] complaining about rhodes yeah orton did all that to him but fact of the matter is he beat orton last week so he still has something to brag about


He's 2-1 against Orton


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs The Undertaker at WM.....streak vs streak


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

I just noticed Christian said he was a 3 time champ... Botch by christian thinking he already won the match? Doubt it but possible.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The entire WWE roster is on SmackDown tonight? As in every Superstar and Diva from John Cena and Kelly Kelly to Tyler Reks and Rosa Mendes? And they're all going to be lumberjacks tonight?

Pff. Yeah. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Usos are heel now?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. *There's blood everywhere.*




I came

I hope all this makes it on TV. Please please please WWE


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Daniel Bryan vs The Undertaker at WM.....streak vs streak


Both streaks remain in tact.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> The Usos are heel now?


Doubt it, they probably did the "respect" thing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Th3DashingOne said:


> I just noticed Christian said he was a 3 time champ... Botch by christian thinking he already won the match? Doubt it but possible.


It's possible that the person doing the report heard it wrong. It's happened before in spoiler reports.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Orton torturing Rhodes sounds pretty cool, but I don't get it why it had to be done on their Intercontinental Champion of all people. I mean, from the sound of it, Orton absolutely broke Rhodes down & tore him apart. It would only leave Rhodes being perceived as lackluster as champion. Hopefully he'll eventually get a payback on Orton to compensate for this.

Oh, and whatever happened to Rhodes' feud with Teddy? Where's the real pay-off?? I fucking hate it when WWE is doing this. Not everything needs to begin & end in one-week spans. Not every angle needs to be wrapped up neatly at the end of every weekly episode, or every monthly pay-per-view. The problem here is that WWE is looking for the pay-off to come with every match. Good angles don't work that way. The pay-off should come at the conclusion of the angle.

Christian offering Sheamus the potato sounds funny. Ugh, Christian will end up getting totally killed by Henry out there.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

dynamite452 said:


> Oh man I don't know what to think. I will MTFO if Christian wins however that is highly unlikely. Even if he wins I am SICK AND TIRED of these short title reigns on both Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> So far its shaping up to be a good show. Looks like Divas of Doom can win unless they're facing Smelly Kelly. *Good grief I just used a Laycool term*.


If Beth Pheniox dosen't get the butterfly strap @ HIAC, then LayCool > Kelly Kelly. Michelle McCool's 2 year title hogging almost seems refreshing in comparison to Kelly Kelly showing up twice a week and beating every Diva she steps in the ring with. 

Note, that I said ALMOST, but that's pushing it. I never thought I'd see the Divas division produce anything worse than the LayCool era. I'm starting to get the feeling I was wrong.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

And Henry wins...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Orton and Sheamus get involved and Teddy long makes a Tag Team Match 

you heard it here first


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> And Henry wins...


FUCK!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonder if they'll show the blood or not....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> And Henry wins...


Of course he was going to. When Christian asked four faces for help, it was obvious. The question is what happened during the loss. I doubt it was just a clean loss and Christian rolled out.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Wonder if they'll show the blood or not....


They'll probably go to a commercial or something. The bastards.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Did Cody blade or was it accidental?, regardless they should show it.

Would add to the beatdown.

I bet he's been suspended lol.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Sin Cara defeated Daniel Bryan. The other Cara came out and nailed the Cara that started the match, then took his place and won.


Fuck sin cara


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Of course he was going to. When Christian asked four faces for help, it was obvious. The question is what happened during the loss. I doubt it was just a clean loss and Christian rolled out.


Agreed, didn't expect Christian to win although was hoping for the best. Curious to know what happened too, guess we'll have to wait til Friday. I completely expect Christian got buried 6 feet under. Oh how times have changed when Henry was the jobber (not saying Christian jobbed, course the world champ gonna look strong)

In the meantime hope Christian continues the #onemorematch on twitter 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Did Cody blade or was it accidental?, regardless they should show it.
> 
> Would add to the beatdown.


I don't think wrestlers blade anymore since WWE got rid of blood, Cody had to be legit busted open.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rumors from twitter that Christian is "fired". Not reported yet though on the updates.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Son of a bitch. fpalm They just couldn't do the right thing and give the HIAC to the feud that actually has the build up for it. Typical WWE.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rumors from twitter that Christian is "fired". Not reported yet though on the updates.


well if thats the case he'll definitely be included in the vince mcmahon,kevin nash,miz,r-truth stable


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Christian is "fired?" So I guess that means he'll be a part of the Nash,Truth,Miz group then.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

christian is fired


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rumors from twitter that Christian is "fired". Not reported yet though on the updates.


Would love it.

Get him involved with Nash/Miz/Truth

or... they will go the Lance Storm rout and have him being a janitor at WWF NY cleaning the bathrooms begging for his job back

Would REALLY love Christian involved with Nash/Miz/Truth. Fingers crossed.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Rumors from twitter that Christian is "fired". Not reported yet though on the updates.


Let's hope. The quicker Christian is off my television the better...


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank god.

Mark henry wins. I can log out now peacefully.

later guys!


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Son of a bitch. fpalm They just couldn't do the right thing and give the HIAC to the feud that actually has the build up for it. Typical WWE.


This times a million and 2


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I say the same thing about the one in your avatar.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

How many fucking people are going to get fired in a week span?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mark Henry is fired for strangling JR.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

steamed hams said:


> Mark Henry is fired for strangling JR.


"YOU'RE HURTIN' ME!"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Th3DashingOne said:


> How many fucking people are going to get fired in a week span?


Well the Christian one is a rumor since it hasn't been reported on any of the sites.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

> *Sheamus defeated Heath Slater with the Brogue Kick.


Definitely a straightforward squash




> *Wade Barrett pinned Justin Gabriel.


Hopefully this won't be a squash. I read on RingSideNews that it was a good match and I am looking forward to it.



> *Beth Phoenix and Natalya defeated AJ & Kaitlyn


.
I hate seeing AJ job



> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. There's blood everywhere.


Sounds cool but will likely be edited to hell



> *Great Khali defeated Jinder Mahal.


:no:



> *Sin Cara defeated Daniel Bryan. The other Cara came out and nailed the Cara that started the match, then took his place and won.


I hope having Bryan lose all the time is leading to something.



> *WWE Tag Team champions Air Boom defeated the Usos.


Usos are faces, right?



> *World champion Mark Henry pinned Christian in a Lumberjack Match.


I don't know what to think of this match but I will certainly take the time to watch it once the show airs.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Son of a bitch. fpalm They just couldn't do the right thing and give the HIAC to the feud that actually has the build up for it. Typical WWE.


Come on Pyro, Christian's character is an embarrassment, nobody takes him seriously any more. Who would think Christian has any chance against Orton, who's beaten him every single time?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

you fools will complain no matter what happens


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cody to screw Orton at HIAC, NAILED ON.

Really hope Christian is fired, want to see him with Miz & Truth causing chaos lol.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody getting a new mask then!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

starship.paint said:


> Come on Pyro, Christian's character is an embarrassment, nobody takes him seriously any more. Who would think Christian has any chance against Orton, who's beaten him every single time?


I don't care if his "character" is an embarassment, that's the fault of booking. And I know Orton would win, but Henry's not keeping the title for long anyway, and Orton/Christian is the only match that has a sufficient build for HIAC. Henry vs Orton isn't gonna feel like a HIAC, it's just gonna be a normal match with a big cage around it. Not to mention, Christian can do every aspect of the business better in his sleep than Mark Henry if he worked from now until the end of his life on just one, so I'd rather he get another reign, however short it might be.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonder if Christian carried Henry to as good a match as Orton got out of that sloth?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Wonder if Christian carried Henry to as good a match as Orton got out of that sloth?


My guess is it was booked as a squash match to make Henry look great. So Christian won't do much. But if he can make Zeke look fantastic, I think they are capable of at least a decent match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I really want Mark to retain at HIAC.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care if his "character" is an embarassment, that's the fault of booking. And I know Orton would win, but Henry's not keeping the title for long anyway, and Orton/Christian is the only match that has a sufficient build for HIAC. Henry vs Orton isn't gonna feel like a HIAC, it's just gonna be a normal match with a big cage around it. Not to mention, Christian can do every aspect of the business better in his sleep than Mark Henry if he worked from now until the end of his life on just one, so I'd rather he get another reign, however short it might be.


Frankly, even if more build, I think people would still care about Orton facing Henry than Christian. Orton vs Christian is just a tired, burned out affair that should have been wrapped up at least a month ago. Hell, Christian already had a cage match against Orton. I know Christian is the better wrestler, but the match would have no drama, and his promos right now suck because of his character. Blame booking, but that's what he is.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Im still waiting for the dream match of all dream matches,Henry v Khali!!!


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Im still waiting for the dream match of all dream matches,Henry v Khali!!!


 LOL I trust Khali to carry Henry


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

well its only fair that christian returned the favor and put henry over,afterall,henry put him over months ago but i still can't believe till this day that christian actually beat this man cleanly a few months ago when he was face,


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Mark Henry is fired for strangling JR.


You're hurting me! You're hurting me!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Unless she's shown with the rest of the roster at the beginning of the show, Aksana isn't on SmackDown this week.

I IS DISSAPOINT. :no:


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Green Light said:


> You're hurting me! You're hurting me!


 Didn't I hear that he hurt lawler legit. I mean i knoe henry isn't talented but can he at least be a little safe lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

JCrusher said:


> Didn't I hear that he hurt lawler legit. I mean i knoe henry isn't talented but can he at least be a little safe lol


Lawler shouldn't be taking bumps at his age anyway.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

JCrusher said:


> Didn't I hear that he hurt lawler legit. I mean i knoe henry isn't talented but can he at least be a little safe lol


That was the ringside crew's fault. The table was suppose to be a gimmicked table which would break easily, but they forgot to change it. Both King and Henry thought it was gimmicked as well.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> That was the ringside crew's fault. The table was suppose to be a gimmicked table which would break easily, but they forgot to change it. Both King and Henry thought it was gimmicked as well.


 ya man i feel bad for lawler henry is just so fucking bad lol


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Barrett picking up a win? Meh. 

-Christian going to Sheamus for help is odd considering that they've been on the verge of a feud for a few weeks now. Hopefully it hasn't been scrapped already.

-Danielson losing is getting really old. Unless he did something out of the ordinary after the match, like being visibly frustrated, I don't understand where they're going with this.

-I'd love to see Orton and Cody have a legit fued after HIAC. The two have great chemistry in the ring and it could be the program that takes Rhodes to the next level.

-Glad to see Henry retain and not get the Christian treatment. Hopefully he hangs on to the belt for a few months instead of hotshotting the title around some more.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

This episode sounds awesome, especially the Cody-Orton stuff.


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

Either I am really tired and reading all of this wrong or none of this makes sense to me.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Am I the only one who noticed Christian calling himself a 3x Champion?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Son of a bitch. fpalm They just couldn't do the right thing and give the HIAC to the feud that actually has the build up for it. Typical WWE.


Yea taking the belt off the best thing in the company right now is def. the right thing to do.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DB needs to be feuding with someone, not being the guy to take the pins for Heel Cara in his feud with Sin Cara. Have Zack Ryder or Trent Barretta take the pins, they're jobbers that's what they're there for.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Loved that Rhodes got his ass handed to him, cant stand the little chicken shit.

Sheamus hardly any time there thought, why would Christian ask for his help after he got kicked on NOC.. ? ? ? ?

Great now I want a baked potato.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> Yea taking the belt off the best thing in the company right now is def. the right thing to do.


No, it wouldn't be, but the best thing in the company hasn't had the belt since SummerSlam.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, it wouldn't be, but the best thing in the company hasn't had the belt since SummerSlam.


I've been reading reading these forums for a few months and you just keep on complaining. Jesus christ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fargerov said:


> I've been reading reading these forums for a few months and you just keep on complaining. Jesus christ


I'm supposed to give a flying fuck that you've read the forums? fpalm At least I have legitimate complaints, instead of wasting my time like you complaining about people who complain, the most pointless thing anybody could possibly do. This company has serious priority issues.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care if his "character" is an embarassment, that's the fault of booking. And I know Orton would win, but Henry's not keeping the title for long anyway, and Orton/Christian is the only match that has a sufficient build for HIAC. Henry vs Orton isn't gonna feel like a HIAC, it's just gonna be a normal match with a big cage around it. Not to mention, Christian can do every aspect of the business better in his sleep than Mark Henry if he worked from now until the end of his life on just one, so I'd rather he get another reign, however short it might be.


It's entirely possible that Mark will hold the title for a while, dominating all of his opponents. It was rumoured that he would face Taker at Mania, wasn't it? I'm not saying it's likely, just that it's possible Orton won't regain the title at HIAC because that would stop all of Henry's momentum.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm supposed to give a flying fuck that you've read the forums? fpalm At least I have legitimate complaints, instead of wasting my time like you complaining about people who complain, the most pointless thing anybody could possibly do. *This company has serious priority issues*.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

You're such a team player...

Somebody hire this guy. 

Reminded me of:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Sheamus hardly any time there thought, why would Christian ask for his help after he got kicked on NOC.. ? ? ? ?


This part of the spoilers made no sense at all. Not only did it ruin the potential Sheamus/Christian feud that has been building, since it would be TNA level booking to have a match after Christian begged for his help, but it completely ignored the NOC promo that happened less than a week before and the RawSuperShow stare down the night before.

And I still don't know why Christian was asking for help from the faces unless he is flipped face. Did creative somehow forget that he was a heel less than 24 hours ago and beat Zeke when he was IC title holder? But that goes along with the storyline issues I've had all along. It's like no one cares about what just happened and they are booking week to week without purpose.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The hell is Orton beating on Rhodes so bad?  Orton is winning the title back at HIAC, calling it now. It will be just like how HHH beat big show for the title.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully Christian is fired, so he can join Truth and Miz in the stable they're forming.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope the ''beating'' on Rhodes was to set up a future Rhodes/Orton feud, not to make that ...... ass pussy look strong again.
Lol typical Randy Orton. First he loses - Lolumad Orton? 
And then the next week - Yes me mad I will RKO u on table twyce rofl


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

i dont get this.. why did hhh make whoever wins between mark henry and christian faces orton at the ppv. shouldnt it be orton vs christian? the champ has to prove himself to face the non champ? terrible booking.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Carcass said:


> DB needs to be feuding with someone, not being the guy to take the pins for Heel Cara in his feud with Sin Cara. Have Zack Ryder or Trent Barretta take the pins, they're jobbers that's what they're there for.


Daniel Bryan is literally the only one who has good matches with Sin Cara 1 and 2, whether that is a good thing or bad thing. But man how big will it be when Bryan actually/finally picks ups a win against an upper-midcard/main event heel or face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShiftyLWO said:


> i dont get this.. why did hhh make whoever wins between mark henry and christian faces orton at the ppv. shouldnt it be orton vs christian? the champ has to prove himself to face the non champ? terrible booking.


Never question WWE's booking...EVER, but seriously, did you want to see Christian lose to Orton again?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> i dont get this.. why did hhh make whoever wins between mark henry and christian faces orton at the ppv. shouldnt it be orton vs christian? the champ has to prove himself to face the non champ? terrible booking.


It doesn't make sense. It should be Orton vs. Christian for #1 contender. Although, I'd argue if they want to make the result a surprise, don't announce Henry vs. Orton at HIAC at Raw the night before the taping. That just gives away the result.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

another empty arena show?









check out more
http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/quicknews/article_53514.shtml

scary stuff


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This sounds like a boring show. Don't think ill watch it this week.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> another empty arena show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit:shocked:


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would you want him to feud with a guy with no future? I want to see him do something meaningful.
> 
> I know because it's Barrett, that's too much to ask from WWE, but still.
> 
> ...



come on can you stop being everytime in barrets dick, he just came into wwe last year, he needs time right? as if superstars actually goes to the main event that fast? and justing gabriel may have a future


> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. There's blood everywhere.


more reason to hate randy orton, wow what actually happened. o christian loss, first of all why did they put him in that match when we all knew he was going to lose. why can they do something properly with him, fuck wwe


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

yeah, it sounds like a boring show, maybe next week, smackdown.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm supposed to give a flying fuck that you've read the forums? fpalm At least I have legitimate complaints, instead of wasting my time like you complaining about people who complain, the most pointless thing anybody could possibly do. This company has serious priority issues.


that is their problem, that is wwe problem, you just irritate with your complains everytime. i know wwe sucks but you everytime complain. stop being a dick


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Hopefully Christian is fired, so he can join Truth and Miz in the stable they're forming.


that would be great. that would be ratings. that would be awesome. hopefully you are right


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cody can't even get heat for ONE WEEK? Blandy just has to destroy him, huh? Where was all this courage and crazy shit when he was facing Mark Henry one on one? Man to man...face to face..Mark Henry KICKED RANDY ORTON'S ASS in a glorified squash match.

Don't like Bryan losing to build up the Sin Cara feud..they could be using someone else...Yoshi Tatsu or some idiot like that.

So they finally let Beth and Natayla look good again now that Kelly prevailed "against the odds" with her roll ups and botches. Disgusting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> another empty arena show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that NXT?, Anyways, looks bad, REAL BAD.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

it seems a good Smackdown


----------



## Absent SuperTsar (Jan 28, 2007)

*Christian talks to Sheamus and gives him a potato as a peace offering, since Irish people love them. He asks Sheamus for help. Sheamus says no problem and bites the potato, then spits it on Christian. He says potatos are from Idaho, not Ireland.

LMAO, sounds funnier than Khali crushing melons. Gonna tune it just for that segment.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. There's blood everywhere.


:lmao

Batshit crazy Orton, you so nuts


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. There's blood everywhere.












BERRIED !


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh well, it would have been nice but alas...

I wonder if they'll edit out Cody Rhodes bleeding, probably a safe bet that they will.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the whole Cody/Orton is to set up a feud in the near future. Wouldn't surprise me if he interfered in the in the HIAC match and cost Orton the tittle

It makes perfect sense because Orton can finally have a personal feud with someone, without the championship belt being involved; and they can finally put someone new in the world title scene.


Chicago Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan is literally the only one who has good matches with Sin Cara 1 and 2, whether that is a good thing or bad thing. But man how big will it be when Bryan actually/finally picks ups a win against an upper-midcard/main event heel or face.


He(they) have had good matches with Tyson Kidd as well

The 1st sin cara also had a good match with Barretta


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Christian trying to make a Potato Famine link.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Randy and Cody are creating a feud for themselves, some are saying Cody got buried but this is doing him the world of good feuding with Orton. It wouldn't surprise me if they did the blood thing on purpose and had a match at HIAC.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I think the whole Cody/Orton is to set up a feud in the near future. Wouldn't surprise me if he interfered in the in the HIAC match and cost Orton the tittle
> 
> It makes perfect sense because Orton can finally have a personal feud with someone, without the championship belt being involved; and they can finally put someone new in the world title scene.
> 
> ...


Perhaps but with Daniel Bryan it goes to another level. My guess is that they use Bryan so the heel Sin Cara can get some credibility but Bryan doesn't have much credibility other than winning the MITB. What other face can put over heel Sin Cara?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Perhaps but with Daniel Bryan it goes to another level. My guess is that they use Bryan so the heel Sin Cara can get some credibility but Bryan doesn't have much credibility other than winning the MITB. What other face can put over heel Sin Cara?


The Sin Cara match versus Christian was just as good as the DB matches. 

Also, the match versus Evan Bourne was awesome even if it only got a couple of minutes.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Is that NXT?, Anyways, looks bad, REAL BAD.


Doesn't matter. The tarp wasn't coming off. 

Wonder how or if they will edit Rhodes/Orton.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

natey2k4 said:


> The Sin Cara match versus Christian was just as good as the DB matches.
> 
> Also, the match versus Evan Bourne was awesome even if it only got a couple of minutes.


I think Sin Caras best matches have been with Daniel Bryan, the Christian vs Sin Cara match was good but it did have some miscommunication in more than one spot.

The Evan Bourne one like you said was too short.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

So that's the price Rhodes has to pay for going over Orton.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Doesn't matter. The tarp wasn't coming off.
> 
> Wonder how or if they will edit Rhodes/Orton.


Doubt it. Does two things. Firstly, creates a feud for Rhodes/Orton and Cody's likely to cost Orton his match at HIAC imo. Secondly, it means Cody can keep his mask which seems irritating to a lot of people, but he's heel so it works


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

ShiftyLWO said:


> i dont get this.. why did hhh make whoever wins between mark henry and christian faces orton at the ppv. shouldnt it be orton vs christian? the champ has to prove himself to face the non champ? terrible booking.


Christian was awarded one more match. Orton gets a rematch after losing the title. Therefore the winner of Christian vs Henry faces Orton at HiaC.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Smackdown was good. My only complaint (and it's a minor one) is that the crew doesn't rush to keep things moving like they do during Raw. That's not a surprise though.

The highlights were Christian (he was fantastic every time he appeared), Sheamus, that incredible beating Orton put on Cody, the ending of Sin Cara vs Bryan, and an added applause for the Usos entrance which is just good stuff.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Smackdown was good. My only complaint (and it's a minor one) is that the crew doesn't rush to keep things moving like they do during Raw. That's not a surprise though.
> 
> The highlights were Christian (he was fantastic every time he appeared), Sheamus, that incredible beating Orton put on Cody, the ending of Sin Cara vs Bryan, and an added applause for the Usos entrance which is just good stuff.


So you were there then, eh? How was the Christian/Henry match and was the arena really as empty as the reports say it is?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Smackdown was good. My only complaint (and it's a minor one) is that the crew doesn't rush to keep things moving like they do during Raw. That's not a surprise though.
> 
> The highlights were Christian (he was fantastic every time he appeared), Sheamus, that incredible beating Orton put on Cody, the ending of Sin Cara vs Bryan, and an added applause for the Usos entrance which is just good stuff.


Did Christian get fired in the end?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> So you were there then, eh? How was the Christian/Henry match and was the arena really as empty as the reports say it is?


Most of the non-camera side was tarped (as shown by the picture). The pictures posted in that other thread were from about half an hour before the dark match (Trent? vs Leo Kruger. Kruger had some mic time. I thought he was pretty good. Still glad Trent won though.). I was sitting in section 209 (which is in one of those "no one showed up" pictures). The section didn't fill completely, but it was mostly full (ie there were a few empty seats in my row, at least). I'd estimate the arena was roughly half full. I'd never been to the Nutter Center (took about an hour and forty minutes to get there), but they claim the arena seats about 18,000 depending on the event. There were probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 8500 people there. I don't know how many of those were paid seats. I heard a rumor that they were offering tickets to Wright State students for $7. 

The build up for Christian vs Henry was better than the actual match. The Lumberjack Match was a great idea, and Christian was fantastic at going around trying to talk people into helping him (even though he was clearly asking all the "wrong" people by trying to recruit the faces). Christian got in some good slaps, but it's not like he could do much to Henry. 
Henry spent about as much time fighting Lumberjacks. 

The ending was rather predictable.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, let's just forget that Christian beat Henry clean in like 4 minutes not too long ago, lol.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Orton destroying Rhodes is a good visual for the forthcoming HIAC. Smart if they deliberately had Cody bleed to try and generate interest that the Henry/Orton HIAC will have more blood and hate that has been lacking in recent Cell matches. The only reason I think it won't be edited/or at least will be shown in some form is that I'd have expected WWE to have done a quick finish and gotten Cody out of there if he was really bleeding as badly as the report makes out. The fact the beatdown apparently still dragged on and continued makes me think it was deliberately done or they decided to run with it to further the Orton/Henry match and serve as some comeuppance for Rhodes after his recent win streak. Hopefully this is a sign that Orton vs Rhodes will happen post HIAC with Henry still being champion, ideally I'd have wanted Dibiase vs Rhodes to continue and try and build up Dibiase winning the belt...AND then pulling the trigger on a Rhodes/Orton feud. Though if Rhodes keeps the belt and actually works this feud in a way that elevates his standing then it could reinvigorate the IC title in the short term before it becomes just another belt in the long term.

Danielson being the side act in this Cara vs Cara feud is pathetic. I have no problem with him losing if it turns into getting more aggressive and doubting his ability and slowly making him a new man...but his losing streak/self doubt should be its own segment instead of playing second fiddle to this storyline. There's no reason they couldn't have had him eat the pin in a match to someone like Rhodes and continued the angle instead of throwing him into a match where the focus is entirely on his opponent.

Sheamus/Christian interactions sounds good and hopefully Christian plays some part in the Miz/Truth conspiracy angle. Them 3 being on a team opposite Rock/Cena and Sheamus could make for some great matches and tags depending on how they build to the expected Survivor Series tag involving this angle. Nice to see Sheamus continues to be booked well and as something the fans should care about, if he is able to play a role in this conspiracy angle as a foil for Christian then it could not elevate his standing working alongside Cena and maybe Rock but crucially give him an angle to hold off on a World Title match and build to him finally winning the belt as a face. 

Actually now that I think about it, Sheamus pursuing Henry for the belt whilst having to battle Christian, Miz and Truth could make for a hell of a story arc if they play it out well enough, though I do prefer Henry operating as a lone animal and would much prefer Del Rio as the champ in a 2011 take on the Corporation. Also glad to see they immitated the fantasy segment I saw discussed where HHH called Christian out on his 'one more match' crusade and put him against Henry which caused Christian to panic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton battering the ever loving fuck out of Cody sounds like a must see event


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why are people saying Rhodes is buried? his entire gimmick revolves round his face, if Orton has beat the absoulute fuck outta him then kayfabe wise he is obviously going to do something about it which will be good for his career. You could even have them fight for the IC Title, theres no better way to have the credibility of the belt regained then having one of the biggest stars in the company winning it.

Don't forget, Mark Henry's push started when he was fucked up by The Big Show & carted out on a stretcher.

Oh and can WWE stop fucking D-Bryan over please? What has he done since MITB It's really irritating.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I cant believe the idiots on here bashing Orton for the Cody match like it was all his idea to do that. Yeah,he booked the match himself and demanded he bury Cody for beating him last week.Jeez. Hate Orton but at least make some sense in your posts.

Again,the wrestlers dont book the matches.For all we know maybe Randy asked to job again to him to make Cody look stronger? Maybe Cody asked to bleed.God knows his dad always did.LOL.It was just an angle to show Henry how psycho Orton can be in the Hell in a Cell match. Actually they shouldve waited on this and did the same thing next week because S-Down next week is being taped in his hometown of St. Louis. Imagine the pops that wouldve got there.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Considering the reports say Cody bleed like a crazy, then I cant see them edit it all out. Unless they cut to commercial right when Orton starts his beatdown and then cuts back right when Orton gives Cody the RKO on the announce table.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Christian. Got blanked by Zack Ryder. Wooow, success does things to people :lmao


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

I think cody will take maybe a month off , give up his title , then come back the screw randy out the WHC at ss then they fued


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> The build up for Christian vs Henry was better than the actual match.


Not surprising. They spent a lot of promos on the build up. What happened at the end? One site said Christian was "destroyed". Another said he was "fired". It would make sense that something went down since Johnny Ace/Triple H was there.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm interested to see how WWE edits around Rhodes bleeding like a stuck pig, unless it was by design and nothing gets edited. Personally, I've always said that WWE should allow for some blood once in awhile in this PG era. Not only because certain feuds call for it, but doesn't it just reinforce the message of "Hey kids, try this at home and THIS could happen?" Instead, WWE inadvertently gives the impression that these guys apparently don't bleed at all.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i am getting all excited for that Cody Randy Feud 
hope they dont fuck it up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like a good show. I actually don't mind seeing Cody get the fuck beat out of him. He's been too arrogant as of late.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Poor DB. MITB should not be used as an excuse to let a guy float around aimlessly.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm interested to see how WWE edits around Rhodes bleeding like a stuck pig, unless it was by design and nothing gets edited. Personally, I've always said that WWE should allow for some blood once in awhile in this PG era. Not only because certain feuds call for it, but doesn't it just reinforce the message of "Hey kids, try this at home and THIS could happen?" Instead, WWE inadvertently gives the impression that these guys apparently don't bleed at all.


My belief is that if the WWE didn't want to show the blood, they wouldn't have had Orton beat the crap out of Rhodes for several more minutes after he started bleeding everywhere. It would have been a pointless risk to Cody's health at that point. 

Looked like design from where I was sitting. Kind of a reach to believe it was an accident.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

> *WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes defeated Randy Orton by DQ. After the match, Orton continues to beat Cody with the mask and hits him with the timekeeper's bell, then a chair. Rhodes is a bloody mess. A trainer comes down and cleans off the blood. Orton grabs Cody and gives him an RKO on the announcing table. Orton leaves and returns, then gives him another one. There's blood everywhere.


Sounds like a good beatdown


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think it was an accident but Cody told Orton to carry on anyway. They don't stop for blood now and it could end helping Rhodes gimmick by this accident


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im actually excited to see the beat-down, is there any pics of Rhodes be beat to a bloody pulp?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> My belief is that if the WWE didn't want to show the blood, they wouldn't have had Orton beat the crap out of Rhodes for several more minutes after he started bleeding everywhere. It would have been a pointless risk to Cody's health at that point.
> 
> Looked like design from where I was sitting. Kind of a reach to believe it was an accident.


Was the blood driping all over him to his chest ( No **** ) and on the floor?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> Was the blood driping all over him to his chest ( No **** ) and on the floor?


It looked like Cody got "hit" with the ring bell, slumped forward onto the announce table, and was sporting the old "crimon mask" once he lifted his head again.
They pulled Cody aside to try and clean him up (like four guys with rubber gloves and the whole deal), Orton went and retrieved him, beat him up some more, then some more. There was a really bloody RKO onto the announce table at one point. That one left quite the smear. 

It took them several minutes and several arm loads of towels to clean the floor and the announce table (since it no sold the RKOs). They had to sanitize everything. Orton walked around with a towel wiping himself off/down in a comical fashion afterward. 

I don't know what will actually make it onto television. I just don't think that "RKOing the seriously bleeding guy onto the announce table" is something you do unless it's to actually serve a purpose on television. They were really playing up "Angry Orton" at the end of that match.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> It looked like Cody got "hit" with the ring bell, slumped forward onto the announce table, and was sporting the old "crimon mask" once he lifted his head again.
> They pulled Cody aside to try and clean him up (like four guys with rubber gloves and the whole deal), Orton went and retrieved him, beat him up some more, then some more. There was a really bloody RKO onto the announce table at one point. That one left quite the smear.
> 
> It took them several minutes and several arm loads of towels to clean the floor and the announce table (since it no sold the RKOs). They had to sanitize everything. Orton walked around with a towel wiping himself off/down in a comical fashion afterward.
> ...


Thanks for the insight. Sounds interesting but no doubt they take out the parts where they are cleaning Cody up.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol @ Orton casually cleaning the blood of him. Hope it makes tv.

What is it with the tables no selling these day? they ALWAYS used to break.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Lol @ Orton casually cleaning the blood of him. Hope it makes tv.
> 
> What is it with the tables no selling these day? they ALWAYS used to break.


Orton wasn't really being casual about it. If you've ever watched a show where someone is being silly about drying himself/herself off after bathing or swimming, that's what it reminded me of. He ended it with the old "hold both ends of the towel and rub it back and forth between the legs/against the crotch" routine. Probably was a bit too "out of character" to make it onto tv though. Still, it's Orton and he's been getting stranger by the week. He might have been trying to keep people from watching what they were doing with Rhodes too closely though. 

After the show was over, Orton went to the announce table to admire his handiwork and give the table a little spit shine.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Orton wasn't really being casual about it. If you've ever watched a show where someone is being silly about drying himself/herself off after bathing or swimming, that's what it reminded me of. *He ended it with the old "hold both ends of the towel and rub it back and forth between the legs/against the crotch" routine.* Probably was a bit too "out of character" to make it onto tv though. Still, it's Orton and he's been getting stranger by the week. He might have been trying to keep people from watching what they were doing with Rhodes too closely though.
> 
> After the show was over, Orton went to the announce table to admire his handiwork and give the table a little spit shine.


:hmm: fpalm


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> :hmm: fpalm


lol yeah that was my reaction too


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lastier said:


> Yeah, let's just forget that Christian beat Henry clean in like 4 minutes not too long ago, lol.


So true. Thank You. I was about to say that.

It would have been awesome if Christian, after all the begging like he is a Superstars jobber, would have run into Tomko. 

Tomko: You know you pinned that chump clean in four minutes by a few months ago.

Christian: You know what, you are absolutely right. You know I always liked you. Let´s go. Let´s do this.


Ever notice how every heel recently (Bad Henry excluded) looks like a complete chump, when a match against a babyface is announced. They always act like they are going to have a prostate exam instead of a title shot.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Orton wasn't really being casual about it. If you've ever watched a show where someone is being silly about drying himself/herself off after bathing or swimming, that's what it reminded me of. He ended it with the old "hold both ends of the towel and rub it back and forth between the legs/against the crotch" routine. Probably was a bit too "out of character" to make it onto tv though. Still, it's Orton and he's been getting stranger by the week. He might have been trying to keep people from watching what they were doing with Rhodes too closely though.
> 
> After the show was over, Orton went to the announce table to admire his handiwork and give the table a little spit shine.


:lmao

Men in white coats are coming for ya Orton....

Why cant he be this goofy on tv every damn week?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

they better show the fucking blood! i will be super pissed if they dont!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like an alright show.

The Cody/Orton stuff sounds most interesting. I'm intrigued to see how they edit it, and wether he was blading or if it was by accident etc. And by their interaction so far, Cody/Orton should be a fantastic feud in the future. Sounds like a good beatdown too, Ortons great when he goes all crazy.

Barrett getting a win is shocking, Bryan losing again...isn't shocking. Not sure why having MITB means they can book him like crap and give him a suprise cash in (like I predict). At least Beth/Natalya got a win...even if it wasn't against Kelly Kelly.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

If it helps the sting of Bryan losing a little, the ending of that match was quite interesting/entertaining. 

The ending of Cody/Orton was good even before it got to the bloodshed.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

They need to show all the blood and whole angle on the show.It was just too great sounding plus it can serve 2 things. One is it can make it llok like Orton was showing Henry what he'll be in for when he faces him in The Cell and two it can set up Cody next week going nuts over what Randy did to his face and demand revenge on Randy and maybe get it by costing Randy the match at HITC and theres the next big feud.

I also read another report saying what Randy was doing with the towel saying he wiped the blood off his body and then his crotch and then laid the towel on the floor for anyone to pick it up.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Orton wasn't really being casual about it. If you've ever watched a show where someone is being silly about drying himself/herself off after bathing or swimming, that's what it reminded me of. He ended it with the old "hold both ends of the towel and rub it back and forth between the legs/against the crotch" routine. Probably was a bit too "out of character" to make it onto tv though. Still, it's Orton and he's been getting stranger by the week. He might have been trying to keep people from watching what they were doing with Rhodes too closely though.
> 
> After the show was over, Orton went to the announce table to admire his handiwork and give the table a little spit shine.



:lmao

Can't wait to see how they edit it for TV.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Ortons great when he goes all crazy.


Yes crazy insane Orton is so epic we should see him more often


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy Orton going psycho has me interested.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

WWE better not edit the stuff with Orton/Rhodes because it looks unmissable as well as the fact that in the future, it could get even better.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

They'll at least show it on WWE.com, I don't think they're willing to show so much blood on TV.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

From my friend who was at the show also to all those saying the arena was only half full it wasn't he told me it was a full house (Not sure if I believe him though he over compensates everything) and also that it was a hot crowd but WWE will just edit that.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

It wasn't a full house. Most of the non-camera side was tarped off. The arena really was about half full. 

Cody bled everywhere.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> From my friend who was at the show also to all those saying the arena was only half full it wasn't he told me it was a full house (Not sure if I believe him though he over compensates everything) and also that it was a hot crowd but WWE will just edit that.


Holy shit


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Never take Orton's title lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> From my friend who was at the show also to all those saying the arena was only half full it wasn't he told me it was a full house (Not sure if I believe him though he over compensates everything) and also that it was a hot crowd but WWE will just edit that.


I'd be surprised if this was not edited, WWE barely shows a sweat of blood, no way they show this, though I would love to be wrong, anyways it looks like they can do that Interfering thing at HiAC thing like some one mentioned, Henry would still keep his belt and look strong regardless while Orton does not look bad either, I dont see Cody feuding with Orton for the IC title so I wont be surprised if Orton gets back at Cody for having him lose the title to Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> *If it helps the sting of Bryan losing a little, the ending of that match was quite interesting/entertaining*.
> 
> The ending of Cody/Orton was good even before it got to the bloodshed.


What happened?

And yeah the Orton segment seems the like the highlight of Smackdown, I guess I will tune in for that.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

So does anyone know whether Christian is fired?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheSupremeForce said:


> It looked like Cody got "hit" with the ring bell, slumped forward onto the announce table, and was sporting the old "crimon mask" once he lifted his head again.
> They pulled Cody aside to try and clean him up (like four guys with rubber gloves and the whole deal), Orton went and retrieved him, beat him up some more, then some more. There was a really bloody RKO onto the announce table at one point. That one left quite the smear.
> 
> It took them several minutes and several arm loads of towels to clean the floor and the announce table (since it no sold the RKOs). They had to sanitize everything. Orton walked around with a towel wiping himself off/down in a comical fashion afterward.
> ...


You can call me a sadist or whatever but that sounds AWESOME!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

At No Way Out 2009 Shane busted up Orton hardway when he hit Randy with a tv monitor and Randy bled pretty good from it(not as bad as Cody though). Im sure the WWE site wont show any bloody pics but if they do they'll be in black and white.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beO6ah3oXRY


*Holy shit. *


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Well this sucks.In Meltzer's news update for today he had this to say " Cody was busted open from the ring bell shot,not the mask. There was pools of blood on the mats around the ring. Cody's blood was all over his body,from his shoulders to his legs. The table,which didnt break,also was covered in blood.

At least 5 towels were used to wipe up the blood.It was said to be between a .8 to a 1.0 on the Muta ridiculous blood scale. Its going to have to be heavily edited for tv and the camera work at the tome concentrated on close ups of Orton's face and not showing Cody at all. Crap.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh crazy Randy you really do need a few shots of lithium lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> It wasn't a full house. Most of the non-camera side was tarped off. The arena really was about half full.
> 
> Cody bled everywhere.


Could you tell if he bladed?

If thats a legit busted face Orton's gonna be in shit.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> What happened?
> 
> And yeah the Orton segment seems the like the highlight of Smackdown, I guess I will tune in for that.


Bryan was down in the ring with the ref checking on him. Sin Mistico was on the top rope. Sin Hunico ran down, shoved Mistico off the top to the floor and then just casually mounted the turnbuckle and hit Bryan with the Swanton Bomb for the win.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Could you tell if he bladed?
> 
> If thats a legit busted face Orton's gonna be in shit.


I really couldn't see from my angle. I just saw the "bell shot." Cody went down and by the time he was back up he was covered in blood. They pulled him aside. It was like four medical guys. They toweled him off and such. Orton went over and dragged Cody up, beat him some more, and gave him a couple of RKO's onto the announce table (which didn't break). 

Then Orton had to towel off (which he seemed to really enjoy). They went back to checking on/cleaning up Cody. Then they spent several minutes wiping down the floor mats and the announce table. The table was obviously pretty bloody from the RKO action. Some fans tried to touch Orton afterward, but I'm pretty sure security stopped them, at least until Orton had toweled himself, which he did for basically the entire time Cody was on the floor getting checked on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I really couldn't see from my angle. I just saw the "bell shot." Cody went down and by the time he was back up he was covered in blood. They pulled him aside. It was like four medical guys. They toweled him off and such. Orton went over and dragged Cody up, beat him some more, and gave him a couple of RKO's onto the announce table (which didn't break).
> 
> Then Orton had to towel off (which he seemed to really enjoy). They went back to checking on/cleaning up Cody. Then they spent several minutes wiping down the floor mats and the announce table. The table was obviously pretty bloody from the RKO action. Some fans tried to touch Orton afterward, but I'm pretty sure security stopped them, at least until Orton had toweled himself, which he did for basically the entire time Cody was on the floor getting checked on.


You think the blood will make television?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I really don't know how they're going to edit that footage. It was terribly bloody (as the pictures show). They wiped Cody down before Orton pulled him to the announce table, but he was covered again quite quickly. Maybe they did that quickly enough to show the RKO (at least the first one) before he was covered again. Even the table was pretty covered. 

I have no idea what they'll do. I just know that Orton gave Cody quite the beating AFTER Cody was busted open. It was definitely excessive if they aren't planning on using some of the footage. 
The actual ending of the match was also pretty clever (my opinion, obviously). The bloodbath that followed was rather shocking. 
I totally have to watch Smackdown just to see how they handle that aftermath. 

Strangely, aside from the blood (obviously), Cody wasn't even the guy I was most convinced got legitimately hurt last night. Jinder took a bad fall. I was surprised when he made it out later in the show for the Lumberjack Match. I didn't even notice him until it was over though, so he must not have done much.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Then Orton had to towel off (which he seemed to really enjoy).


Orton's freaky me likey...giggity ^_^


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think they'll show it. Not because they necessarily planned it, but I have no idea how they'd hide that much blood without cutting the entire segment out completely.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

They'll probably put the footage in black and white, you know when Cena got "accidently" bust open on Raw before.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao The Sheamus/Christian potato thing sounds awesome.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This could turn into an awesome angle between Rhodes/Orton down the road


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> :lmao The Sheamus/Christian potato thing sounds awesome.


I enjoyed it. 
Christian was brilliant throughout the show. The guy was on fire. 
Sheamus was all over that potato.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Any word on whether Christian got completely squashed or not? Or if it was a semi-competitive match? Or if he got distracted by Sheamus?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Short Answer: Christian tried to skulk off to fight another day and Sheamus thwarted the attempt.

**************Longer, more detailed spoiler Answer: ***************

The match was shorter than I expected. Christian put up a fight, but it was mostly slaps and him trying to jump onto Henry (which obviously was never going to work). Henry got into a scrum with half the Smackdown roster. Trent? got military press tossed onto a group of them.  Christian tried to leave, but Sheamus (who wasn't at ringside initially) ran down and threw Christian back into the ring. Henry hit the WSS and it was over.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Short Answer: Christian tried to skulk off to fight another day and Sheamus thwarted the attempt.
> 
> **************Longer, more detailed spoiler Answer: ***************
> 
> The match was shorter than I expected. Christian put up a fight, but it was mostly slaps and him trying to jump onto Henry (which obviously was never going to work). Henry got into a scrum with half the Smackdown roster. Trent? got military press tossed onto a group of them. Christian tried to leave, but Sheamus (who wasn't at ringside initially) ran down and threw Christian back into the ring. Henry hit the WSS and it was over.


rofl burrrrried im getting sick of sheamus and his goody good character gtfoh


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Christian basically carried Smackdown. He had, by far, the most screen time and he was gold in every segment. The crowd was pretty dead for the main event though. Most people didn't seem to know who they were supposed to cheer, so they didn't do much of anything.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

superuser1 said:


> rofl burrrrried im getting sick of sheamus and his goody good character gtfoh


yeah they are obviously trying to force that goofy super hero thing on him which is in my opinion a very very very bad thing


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Short Answer: Christian tried to skulk off to fight another day and Sheamus thwarted the attempt.
> 
> **************Longer, more detailed spoiler Answer: ***************
> 
> The match was shorter than I expected. Christian put up a fight, but it was mostly slaps and him trying to jump onto Henry (which obviously was never going to work). Henry got into a scrum with half the Smackdown roster. Trent? got military press tossed onto a group of them. Christian tried to leave, but Sheamus (who wasn't at ringside initially) ran down and threw Christian back into the ring. Henry hit the WSS and it was over.


This is actually a brilliant finish. In Christian's world, since he was thrown in against his will, he never lost. Either on an exclusive Friday WWE.com interview or on Monday's Raw, I expect him to pull the one more match card again, this time trying to get a #1 contender spot at HIAC. 

But they are spoiling the Sheamus/Christian feud. It's at the point, that at best we'll see an match at HIAC (for the #1 contender spot).


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Wheres the "Henry buried Christian" threads like there was w/ Orton?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Wheres the "Henry buried Christian" threads like there was w/ Orton?


Half the roster has buried Christian over the last month. Is a new thread really neccessary? I mean he's jobbing to people he beat cleanly less than two months ago.

Booking has to be careful though. There's certain matches he should lose to keep with the one more match angle (like this WHC match) but if he loses too many in a row, no one is going to buy him as a credible heel. He should not have a prolonged losing streak.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Btw, I'm interested to hear the ending to Sin Cara/Bryan, seeing someone said it was an intriguing finish.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Btw, I'm interested to hear the ending to Sin Cara/Bryan, seeing someone said it was an intriguing finish.


Bryan was down in the ring with the ref "checking on him." Mistico was on the turnbuckle. Hunico ran out and shoved Mistico off the turnbuckle to the floor. Then Hunico just casually mounted the turnbuckle and hit the Swanton Bomb onto Bryan for the win.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Haha, Hunico is such a dick. 

Did Mistico try to attack Hunico afterwards?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

There wasn't any Mistico/Hunico stuff after the match. They darkened it and everyone kind of left one at a time. 

I thought it would have been hilarious for Hunico and Mistico to be out there for the Lumberjack Match, but it didn't happen.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They really need to call Hunico by his name in order for this Sin Cara shit to work. Get Estrada as Hunico's manager to talk for him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

To *The Supreme Force*, did HHH do anything other than announce a match?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> They really need to call Hunico by his name in order for this Sin Cara shit to work. Get Estrada as Hunico's manager to talk for him.


Hunico isn't a bad talker.. lol


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> To *The Supreme Force*, did HHH do anything other than announce a match?


Triple H talked to open the show. Christian jumped in with some brilliant mic work. Triple H responded in the match-making way. It was an excellent segment. 
I don't remember Triple H doing anything else. 
Smackdown was largely matches this week, with Christian's "recruitment drive" taking place in between. It reminded me of ADR on Raw a few weeks ago when he was trying to recruit guys, except that ADR was trying to recruit proper heels while Christian seemed to go out of his way to convince the faces to help him.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

They aired the Cody bloodbath. Cody started bleeding after he got hit with the bell, but they edited out the parts where he got cleaned up by the officials of course and they HARDLY showed his face at all so it was really hard to tell he was bleeding other than the blood all over Randy. You can clearly tell it was edited from some of the odd angles they used. Some reports said Cody was hit with a chair, but it wasnt shown on TV.

You could see Orton say "Im sorry Cody" just before he hit the RKO on the announce table.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So basically if it's shown on Syfy, you won't see anything. Yes, WWE is still PG.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought Christian was going to be totally squashed by Henry, but that was the strongest Christian has looked for a while now. Most of the time Henry has just been killing his opponents within two minutes, but Christian actually got some good moves on Henry which was surprising. He only ended up losing due to Sheamus throwing him back in. I was surprised by that after how weak they made him look lately I thought Christian was just going to get the WSS and it was going to be over but it wasnt like that.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> I thought Christian was going to be totally squashed by Henry, but that was the strongest Christian has looked for a while now. Most of the time Henry has just been killing his opponents within two minutes, but Christian actually got some good moves on Henry which was surprising. He only ended up losing due to Sheamus throwing him back in. I was surprised by that after how weak they made him look lately I thought Christian was just going to get the WSS and it was going to be over but it wasnt like that.


Christian looked good compared to other guys that faced Henry(in fact he beat Henry clean 3 months ago so they couldn't make Henry squash him),he didn't lose clean.
Despite what most of the people say,I am Christian fan and he was never so strong in WWE than it is since returning in february.He isn't built as a little bitch he is built as an intelligent heel.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone noticed that the crowd were chanting "one more match" when Christian was talking to HHH?:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Anyone noticed that the crowd were chanting "one more match" when Christian was talking to HHH?:lmao


havent watched smackdown yet but LOL 
this onemorematch is developing pretty good


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> havent watched smackdown yet but LOL
> this onemorematch is developing pretty good


WWE edited the chant though, so we can only hear a little bit of it.:cuss:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> So basically if it's shown on Syfy, you won't see anything. Yes, WWE is still PG.


Watched it on YT and the ending was cut out.

So what if it's still PG? Keep in mind Smackdown has been PG since 2000. It would have been cut off/heavily edited anyway. Live shows on thew other hand...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> WWE edited the chant though, so we can only hear a little bit of it.:cuss:


thats gay


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> You could see Orton say "Im sorry Cody" just before he hit the RKO on the announce table.


:lmao

Did he say "I love you" too for the lolz?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

One thing that made me laugh was the opening when the WWE roster surrounded the ring while Funkman was talking and you could see Sin Cara looking like he hadn't the faintest clue what was going on. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They took the whole Cody/RKO post match segment out of the international version of the show. Gotta wait till later tonight to see Cody bleed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Interesting they're trying to come with an excuse for Bryan's losing streak as of late... since MITB.

I guess that's a way to make it slightly more believable if he does win the World Title, and also kind of puts over the MITB Ladder match as more dangerous than before.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Anyone noticed that the crowd were chanting "one more match" when Christian was talking to HHH?:lmao


I noticed it. The gimmick is over with the crowd. This is what Christian should use going forward. It's not making him a heel, but it is making him relevant.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

There was like no one booing Christian, but they piped in the biggest boos ever. They tried pretty hard to cover up the "One More Match" chants, with piped boobs, but you could still hear it ever so slightly.

Good to see Christian lose, not clean, since it really gives him food for the fire to continue his gimmick. Had he lost clean, even I would of been annoyed with the one more match stuff. But he looked strong and was taking a Time Out from Henry, who had just killed half the roster. Sheamus screwed Christian - who I expect to beat Sheamus at Hell in a Cell (cheating, of course).

For being an edited show, are they seriously editing in "confusion reactions" for the Sin Cara stuff? That might be the dumbest thing ever. 

Please, Smackdown. Go Live. I'm sick of this crap.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> There was like no one booing Christian, but they piped in the biggest boos ever. They tried pretty hard to cover up the "One More Match" chants, with piped boobs, but you could still hear it ever so slightly.
> 
> Good to see Christian lose, not clean, since it really gives him food for the fire to continue his gimmick. Had he lost clean, even I would of been annoyed with the one more match stuff. But he looked strong and was taking a Time Out from Henry, who had just killed half the roster. Sheamus screwed Christian - who I expect to beat Sheamus at Hell in a Cell (cheating, of course).
> 
> ...


I agree with everything but Sheamus beating Christian at HIAC. If he has the one more match gimmick, he's going to lose that. Sheamus becomes #1 contender and Christian tries other methods to become involved in the WHC.

All the show need is a scrolling ticker saying tweet #onemorematch whenever Christian appears. That would have been perfect.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cutting the Orton cody beatdown is a hugh mistake it was one of those moments they could have used to give birth to a proper feud between Orton and Rhodes and maybe taken Rhodes gimmick a little further. Also during the Uso Airboom match it was great to have the old Cole and Josh from NXT back stealing all Bookers lines it was that funny chemistry which made NXT great when it was shit they were even pretty good on RAW together.

Cole "shucky Ducky" 
Booker "Quack QUACK"


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

One of the best SmackDowns of the year. Barrett vs Gabriel should've been longer, but Christian really stole the show. The guy is awesome. Now I finally have a reason to watch SD as well.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Sky won't show the bloody beatdown, but they will show Khali/Mahal?

I know which is more traumatising to watch.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> So Sky won't show the bloody beatdown, but they will show Khali/Mahal?
> 
> I know which is more traumatising to watch.


:lmao Why do you force us to rep you every day.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I was actually surprised that Jinder walked out under mostly his own power after that match. I was even more surprised when he showed up again during Lumberjack Time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to admit, I'm watching Smackdown primarily for Mark Henry.

Always glad to see Funkman though. His voice alone is hilarious.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Funkman is so hateable he could surpass Vince if he becomes COO. The fact he introduces himself to everyone and anyone as Executive vice president of talent relations John Lauranitius makes him the biggest douchebag in WWE history.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Who is that standing behind Big Zeke?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Johnny Ace is already more over than ADR.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Khali/Mahal aside... what an awesome edition of Smackdown. Battle Royal was immense fun and managed to not bury either member of the fab four and the tag match, Barrett/Gabriel scrap and Cara/Bryan were all good watches.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Who is that standing behind Big Zeke?


Leo Kruger?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The canned boos for Christian are even worse on TV. Great promo for Triple H/Christian. Heath Slater's enterance music is awful.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christian trying to recruit Khali on the basis that he is smaller and easier to beat. :lmao :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Gabriel came out to absolutely no response. That's a shame.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Gabriel came out to absolutely no response. That's a shame.


His theme music changes every other week, that doesn't help.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is not Gabriel's fault. Is WWE's fault for not building him up as a babyface. Gabriel had huge babyface potential since NXT.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Justin Gabriel's entrance theme sounds like a gay-ass rip-off of the Metro Station song "Shake It".


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Orton promo was terrible.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuck this show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> The Orton promo was terrible.


Aside from dropping in an AC/DC ref yeah it was bad even for Orton standards


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ Cole saying for the few watching NXT. The very few Cole.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Commentating in Usos vs "Air Boom" is amazing, stealing Booker's lines.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they cutting in crowd shots from another show? The position of some of those fans in the cut away shots don't match up with the venue seats.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

well, they edited it, but didn't cut out all the blood

never showed a crimson mask


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes we are going to get too see the whole beat down.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ that edit.

Why oh why couldn't this accident happen on RAW?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Well they sort of showed it on Sci Fi. OMG Lol they just showed the replay and Cody started LEAKING after he got hit with the bell. Blood was everywhere. It was great lol.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Did they show the blood in America?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They edited it to show as little as humanly possible. Fucking annoying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OMFG at Orton/Rhodes not being totally edited!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yepp, damn cody was leaking -

no front shot of his face though but dammmnn


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Did they show the blood in America?


some.

never really got a good look at cody except for a second or so before the RKO


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Orton/Rhodes finish was heavily edited.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I found seeing the impact too the face close up and the blood splashing up into the air a little bit more brutal than just seeing his busted open face.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> I found seeing the impact too the face close up and the blood splashing up into the air a little bit more brutal than just seeing his busted open face.


I agree. When Orton hit him with the bell and Rhodes fell back on the table and covered it with his arm , I went awwe thats gay then he leaked down the back of his head. So they could have edited COMPLETELY out.TBH im surprised they didnt With Linda's Senate and all.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Just read how much they edited it in the UK. What the fuck? I guess in comparison, we got some downright gore. I thought we were supposed to be the Puritans.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> some.
> 
> never really got a good look at cody except for a second or so before the RKO


In the UK it cut after the DDT lol, seemed stupid hearing Michael Cole refference a savage beatdown after a mask shot and a DDT.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

As hated as he is, I kind of feel bad for Khali. He can barely walk out to the ring.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I got a funny feeling this hell hole of feud won't be over after this match Khali will win but Mahal will proably come back with Ranjin as his prisoner or some shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This Mahal/Khali storyline is going nowhere.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF does Tatsu have on his face in that graphic lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> This Mahal/Khali storyline is going nowhere.


Worse, it's starting to look like the whole point of the thing was for Khali's benefit for some reason. They've bumbled Jinder from the start. I can't even tell if he's any good from how they've handled him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> WTF does Tatsu have on his face in that graphic lol.


Yoshi paints half of his face now. He also wears a mask during his entrance.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> This Mahal/Khali storyline is going nowhere.


Totally agree. YAWN...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Worse, it's starting to look like the whole point of the thing was for Khali's benefit for some reason. They've bumbled Jinder from the start. I can't even tell if he's any good from how they've handled him.


This its stupid it started strong then they faded into obscurity and only teamed for the first time on raw a week ago. If it isn't over I can see maybe Mahal kidnapping Ranjin or threatning Khali that he will hurt his sister.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There are two Sin Caras. This isn't hard to figure out.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> This its stupid it started strong then they faded into obscurity and only teamed for the first time on raw a week ago. *If it isn't over I can see maybe Mahal kidnapping Ranjin or threatning Khali that he will hurt his sister*.


Thats actually a good idea, too bad WWE doesn't give a shit about either guy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So I guess Ted DiBiase won't get another IC Title shot?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*I GOT VERIZON, SUCKA*


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Usos. Need. Pyro. NOW.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Usos. Need. Pyro. NOW.


I was just thinking the same thing. Or should we call them the who soes?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole: I hate when commentators come out here and all they do is talk about themselves.

:lmao :lmao I love this trio.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Or should we call them the who soes?


Since I doubt they'll ever get pyro. We shall call them the Who Soes !!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw Rebound? Way to make Smackdown look important.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

:lmao @ Kofi sticking around as a Lumberjack 5 minutes after he won his match. Air Boom aren't even SmackDown superstars.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> In the UK it cut after the DDT lol, seemed stupid hearing Michael Cole refference a savage beatdown after a mask shot and a DDT.


The uk fucking suck, the US got to see it but us? Fucking bullshit:cussin:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark Henry > Smackdown


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mark Henry streaking!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Henry jsut took on the whole SD Roster...and won lol


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Really well done Smackdown. Wish the Usos won though.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Henry jsut took on the whole SD Roster...and won lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And #onemorematch continues.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty good episode of Smackdown tonight. Not to sound like a huge mark but Christian was freaking gold tonight and nice to see him look strong in the match against Henry, wasn't just demolished like the other superstars.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

If the Smackdown Roster is owned by Henry, and Orton beats Henry, does that mean Orton > everyone?

WWE Friday Night Smackdown 9/23 Review


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Uso match was great. Sad they lost, but had to happen. Kofi's a star, selling his jaw while lumberjacking.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Uso match was great. Sad they lost, but had to happen. Kofi's a star, selling his jaw while lumberjacking.


He can teach Cena a few lessons in this art


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

i did not like this sd cause why the fuck is christian getting buried, i dont want him to get world title shot cause he is always going to lose. i hate when he is a cowardly heel


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Christian's current gimmick is perfect for him. He wasn't buried this week. He was absolute gold and by far the MVP of the entire show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Christian's current gimmick is perfect for him. He wasn't buried this week. He was absolute gold and by far the MVP of the entire show.


Pretty much agree with this. I wouldn't say his gimmick is perfect but this show gave him an excuse for one more match. Expect more online activity and chants of one more match.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Pretty much agree with this. I wouldn't say his gimmick is perfect but this show gave him an excuse for one more match. Expect more online activity and chants of one more match.


My only fear is that the WWE will continue editing the chants every Smackdown which doesn't make any sense. Isn't the whole point is to have the crowd chanting it anyway?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Sign of the Night "Mark Henry- World's Slowest Man." LOL.I loved when Orton rang the bell a few times before he rang Cody's bell.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BTW, For those that saw it :

'From the Vault' match : Super-Rey vs. CM Punk


Much better than last time where it was Jericho/JTG. lol.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> My only fear is that the WWE will continue editing the chants every Smackdown which doesn't make any sense. Isn't the whole point is to have the crowd chanting it anyway?


I didn't get the edit either. Maybe they wanted to give Henry his moment and not make it about Christian. They can't edit it on Raw so we'll hear it then.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

- Gabriel/Barrett was decent
- Orton/Rhodes was decent, like the post match attack (lol @ anyone who thought they'd show the blood)
- I hope Christian's campaign for "1 more match" never ends.
- Some people didn't understand why Christian was asking babyfaces for help, a heel like him believes they can manipulate anyone/everyone.
- AirBoom/USOs was decent
- Cara/Bryan was ok
- Christian/Henry was ok


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Let me see if I have this right. Mark Henry, the *World Heavyweight Champion* is fighting for an opportunity to face Randy Orton at HIAC. The champion is fighting for an opportunity to face a challenger? :hmm:


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Let me see if I have this right. Mark Henry, the *World Heavyweight Champion* is fighting for an opportunity to face Randy Orton at HIAC. The champion is fighting for an opportunity to face a challenger? :hmm:


Christian / Henry is for the championship, Orton automatically gets his rematch shot against whoever would win the match

I understand their wording was a little weird.

Also, Heath Slaters custom nameplate thing is absolutely amazing. Heath is going to be THE midcard heel for a long time. He's so easy to hate.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to an Air Boom vs. Usos feud.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Gabriel came out to absolutely no response. That's a shame.


That is expected. I think that part of the reason they are having this feud is to build him up as a face. He has been on Superstars for the most part since turning so you can't expect much of a reaction.



I enjoyed Smackdown, for the most part, this week. The lumberjack match was great but one thing about it annoyed me to no end. Why were three of the four Corre standing next to each other if the supposedly hate each other? I saw Slater and Barrett and they were just having a friendly conversation.  But that is really minor. The rest of the match was very enjoyable.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Rezze said:


> That is expected. I think that part of the reason they are having this feud is to build him up as a face. He has been on Superstars for the most part since turning so you can't expect much of a reaction.


I don't think they are gonna feud, I think it was just a one off match to show that Barrett was only pinned by Gabriel last week b/c Sheamus Brogue kicked him first. 

If they do feud however, I don't know how it would build him up, Barrett, in all likelihood, would win and Barrett should.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

new_guy said:


> I don't think they are gonna feud, I think it was just a one off match to show that Barrett was only pinned by Gabriel last week b/c Sheamus Brogue kicked him first.
> 
> If they do feud however, I don't know how it would build him up, Barrett, in all likelihood, would win and Barrett should.


I don't see why they would bother having him pin him at all, even in a tag match, if they weren't going to put them in a feud or try to push him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rezze said:


> I don't see why they would bother having him pin him at all, even in a tag match, if they weren't going to put them in a feud or try to push him.


It's just to make Gabriel recognized as a face as well as further putting over Sheamus.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone see the "mah boi D Bryan" sign on the front row? Lol


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Rezze said:


> That is expected. I think that part of the reason they are having this feud is to build him up as a face. He has been on Superstars for the most part since turning so you can't expect much of a reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed Smackdown, for the most part, this week. The lumberjack match was great but one thing about it annoyed me to no end. Why were three of the four Corre standing next to each other if the supposedly hate each other? I saw Slater and Barrett and they were just having a friendly conversation.  But that is really minor. The rest of the match was very enjoyable.


there wont be a fued Gabriel was beaten within 4 minutes pretty easily how can we seriously say he can beat Wade now that he got pretty much squashed .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It's just to make Gabriel recognized as a face as well as further putting over Sheamus.


this Gabriel needs to get into the hunt for the IC Title he is nowhere near fueding with the top guys yet i think we are heading for a Sheamus vs Wade Barrett WHC fued as Ortons busy with Cody and Sheamus has unfinished business with Henry.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> this Gabriel needs to get into the hunt for the IC Title he *is nowhere near fueding with the top guys yet* i think we are heading for a Sheamus vs Wade Barrett WHC fued as Ortons busy with Cody and Sheamus has unfinished business with Henry.


So why is feuding with Barrett out of the question? He is hardly a 'top guy' at the moment.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Rezze said:


> So why is feuding with Barrett out of the question? He is hardly a 'top guy' at the moment.


because it was so obvious that Gabriel was feed to Barrett to save face for the pin he got in the tag match which lets face it Sheamus won with the Brogue Kick and to add to that Barrett beats him in 4 minutes Slater lasted longer against Sheamus but i dont hear cries for them to fued . and to go to your point your right Wade isnt a top guy for the moment but hes pretty much the next best thing once Henry moves down the card again its likely he will move up.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Let me see if I have this right. Mark Henry, the *World Heavyweight Champion* is fighting for an opportunity to face Randy Orton at HIAC. The champion is fighting for an opportunity to face a challenger? :hmm:


it makes Henry feel like a nothing Champion the way HHH said that i get that Orton is booked for the match but what the hell it was like Orton was still Champion personally as Christian never got his last owed rematch and Orton lost the belt last Sunday i would have had Orton vs Christian number 1 contenders match winner faces Henry instead they shit on Henrys moment by basically saying despite the fact that hes the Champion he still has to earn the right to face Orton at HIAC.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> it makes Henry feel like a nothing Champion the way HHH said that i get that Orton is booked for the match but what the hell it was like Orton was still Champion personally as Christian never got his last owed rematch and Orton lost the belt last Sunday i would have had Orton vs Christian number 1 contenders match winner faces Henry instead they shit on Henrys moment by basically saying despite the fact that hes the Champion he still has to earn the right to face Orton at HIAC.


What is hard to understand they had a TITLE match between Henry/Christian and said the winner would face Orton, as you know the CHAMPION


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> it makes Henry feel like a nothing Champion the way HHH said that i get that Orton is booked for the match but what the hell it was like Orton was still Champion personally as Christian never got his last owed rematch and Orton lost the belt last Sunday i would have had Orton vs Christian number 1 contenders match winner faces Henry instead they shit on Henrys moment by basically saying despite the fact that hes the Champion he still has to earn the right to face Orton at HIAC.


ONE MORE MATCH...ONE MORE MATCH...ONE MORE MATCH...WHAT!


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> What is hard to understand they had a TITLE match between Henry/Christian and said the winner would face Orton, as you know the CHAMPION


still Trips choice of words wasn't quite right in my opinion it made Henry seem like he was bellow Orton despite the fact he is Champion Christian should have got his last shot at a later date .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

nonamebadger said:


> ONE MORE MATCH...ONE MORE MATCH...ONE MORE MATCH...WHAT!


there's know one more pissed at them booking Christian to whine like a little bitch all the time about one more match especially seen as its holding back fresh talent .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Christian's character is pretty entertaining, imo.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Christian was the best part of Smackdown. If he's going to be a heel, he's perfect for his current role.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Best part of Smackdown! was easily Cole & Matthews using Booker's lines/catchphrases and Booker sounding legit pissed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> Christian should have got his last shot at a later date .


This wasn't Christian's final "one more match". There will be plenty of opportunities in the future. This main event was scheduled for two reasons a) to give Christian loads of promo time to sell his new, slightly reworked gimmick and b) to make Henry look dominant going into HIAC. Both things were accomplished by this booking.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> This wasn't Christian's final "one more match". There will be plenty of opportunities in the future. This main event was scheduled for two reasons a) to give Christian loads of promo time to sell his new, slightly reworked gimmick and b) to make Henry look dominant going into HIAC. Both things were accomplished by this booking.


i meant his last shot for a few months not his last shot altogether Christian has been in the main events of ppv s for months now time for him to go to the back of the que .


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Old_Skool said:


> Best part of Smackdown! was easily Cole & Matthews using Booker's lines/catchphrases and Booker sounding legit pissed.


That was the best Smackdown commentary of the year.


----------



## mcgrave (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice Smackdown indeed, pity of the PG thing but that's the way they have to do for selling their merchandise as good like it is now.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That was an ok smackdown. What really bothered me is the main event had potential because of Christian's negotiating with several superstars backstage and the apparent mixed emotions of the lumberjacks towards Henry being champion. Then in comes Randy "I'm stuck being a face for life" Orton to "save the day". He beats on Henry and dropkicks him out of the ring with ease, right after Henry's just fended off 10 superstars and slammed Christian to the matt and won the match. Not good storytelling, not good character development. WWE needs to stop having so many damn throwaway ppv's, otherwise this could have been better, if given the time.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian has a case for "1 more match" because Sheamus screwed him


----------

